# Does your body "gear up" for returning fertility?



## starshine1001 (Feb 16, 2008)

Because that's what it feels like my body is doing. I get little aches and stuff like PMS, but MUCH lighter, and my CM is changing. For the last 2 months, I've been feeling like I'm ovulating at specific times during the month, and even my CM agrees...the only things that are missing is the twinge that I get on the side that's O'ing, and AF confirming that my fertility has returned. I seriously have been expecting to get a period for the last two months. My son is 7.5 months, and he's nibbling on solids but still BFing day and night. I didn't deal with this after my first was born, because I went on the mini-pill 6 wks after and got AF back at 8 wks pp. I'd love to stay free of AF for as long as possible, but at the same time, I am constantly having pregnant paranoia!!









So, am I the only one, or has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, it's totally normal - it's like your body is gearing up to O but isn't there yet. It can do that a bazillion times before you get your first PP AF.


----------



## greengirl_ (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't know if it's normal or not, but I've been getting the same thing. Feeling like I'm about to start AF for 2 months, aching back, mild cramping, etc. And then today AF shows up, 18m pp. I'm really happy it's AF because I was starting to get paranoid about being pregnant (we're not TTC right now).


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

i felt like that for several months before PPAF.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I just had my first PPO and I could have sworn I was gearing up to O for the past 2-3 mos.


----------



## chi_mama (May 25, 2008)

yep, totally normal. Actually the first few cycles pp I still didn't ovulate


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Yup, that happened to me as well for a few months before my period returned after DS was born. I also had cyclical changes in milk supply (that I noticed only because I was pumping)- typically I'd pump a little less (and take milk from the freezer) during PMS/AF, then replenish the freezer stash 2 weeks later.


----------

